# BIG surprise in a little kit!



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

My wife has been wanting to do the same thing, but like you were, I'm skeptical. It's good to see that this product seems to do what it says. Thanks for the review


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You did a great job of "Transforming" that kitchen!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

No one needs to buy a kit to do this - it's really just good marketing. We did this all the time in the 70's on flat steel doors and old plywood or steel cabinets when I was a college painter. Prime, paint basecoat, apply stain with cheesecloth, dry brush, one of those rubber graining tools or a feather, and varnish. Good thing about the kit is what you see on the sample at the store is what you get.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you have a before picture by any chance?


----------



## Kumasan79 (Jan 14, 2013)

@ Pat. Before, during and after photos are included on the project page. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78881

@ dhazelton. Since not everyone spent a summer painting for Collegepro in the '70s the kit is a very good option. You are right that what you see is what you get because Rustoleum has put it all together, done the testing and created the formulas… To my knowledge (which is limited at best) they are the only company to do it and you don't have to create a few samples or mix what you got laying around.

A second consideration is price.
-1 qt of quality base paint $15-$20
-1 pint of stain $5-$10
-1 qt of varnish $15
-Deglosser $10
-Cheescloth and scrubbing pads easily another $10

Now we paid $59.00 and didn't need a checklist nor did we have to worry about the other considerations. 
For that convenience it was well worth it.


----------

